# Sunday Sun-dog Sunset



## Terry D (Feb 25, 2017)

My wife and I took our dogs for a walk last Sunday and I spotted a couple of nice sun-dogs. By the time we made it home one of them was gone, but I managed to capture the other. A little later it seemed the sun had set fire to the horizon.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 3, 2017)

I am intrigued by the words "sun dogs" ... it excites the poet in me... sounds so mysterious and well ... poetic. These are fabulous photos, and I feel inspired to write a poem about sun dogs...  Thank you...


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> I am intrigued by the words "sun dogs" ... it excites the poet in me... sounds so mysterious and well ... poetic. These are fabulous photos, and I feel inspired to write a poem about sun dogs...  Thank you...



I'd love to read that poem, Fire. Capturing an image that connects with a viewer is the best compliment a hack photographer like me can get.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 3, 2017)

Poetry, photography and music, or a good book should be felt and experienced... should evoke some kind of strong emotion, and hopefully leave you different after seeing, reading or hearing..


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 3, 2017)

*Sundown Sunday*

_*When Sun-Dogs guard the heavens
 protecting the dying sun
 and mare tail clouds race to the west
like wild mustangs on the run

When lacy silhouettes of trees
engrave the burning sky
and there is total silence
in a tornado's raging eye

That's when I stand in reverence 
feeling insignificant and small
realizing I know nothing
and understand nothing at all

I see the mysteries of this universe
defying science, logic and time
my spirit flies beyond life's chaos
into the rare sublime...


Dedicated to the Fabulous Terry D....
your amazing photographs inspire me, and for that, I thank you...
this poem is a pale reflection of the beauty you capture... *_


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 5, 2017)

Beautiful scenes captured here. NICE! : D


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

Black against orange and amber... lovely... I look forward to winter just for the sunsets, they're are my favorite time of day... Thanks they're beautiful shots... Winter Is Coming...


----------

